# I found an IBS Treatment Clinic!



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello all,I was on your website for a while last year and got temporarily cured with cabbage juice...unfortunately, the IBS came back this year. My husband found this website http://www.ibstreatmentcenter.com and I have an appointment at their Seattle facility on the 26th for testing. I feel horrible for all of you on this site that are worse off than me (and I get pretty sick). I will let you all know what happens and what the results are (don't know how long it will take). Just in reading all their website information, I am hopeful to be cured forever and get a life back!I will keep you informed as the process happens...Take care all,CheaUpdate 3/29/12:I went to Seattle to the IBS Treatment Center! Very nice clinic and staff. I was with the Doctor over an hour going over all the information I sent on the intake forms, in detail. He asked for my story of digestion problems from the beginning and then decided what tests would be appropriate based on our discussion. I had already decided on the largest test package because it included everything. They took LOTS of blood and sent me home with a stool sample test. I have to stop taking probiotics and digestive enzymes for three days before I can send the stool sample up.I will get my results in 1 month. You are not expected to go back to the clinic again. All future appointments are on the phone and results are sent by email.There is a hotel called Hotel Nexus about 3 blocks away from the clinic and a driver (very nice)that works out of the hotel who will come and get you from the airport. It was all a pretty easy trip and not too much trouble.I am extremely hopefull that this testing will show what is causing my IBS and I can do something about it permanently. If any of you have any questions I'd be glad to answer them if I can...just let me know. I will check this site every few days or so, as possible.When my results come in, I'll let everyone know what they found and what regimen he puts me on.Take care all, CheaUPDATE 5/3/12 Got my results back and had consult over phone with doctor.I have 2 BAD bacteria Enterobacter sp. and H. pyloriI have Yeast/Fungi CandidaI am also allergic to new foods I did'nt know about: eggs, black pepper, sesame, corn, psyllium, vanilla, brocolli, cucumber, cashews and pistacios.I also am borderline anemic and have hypothyroidism!No wonder I was sick!!!!!!Treatment plan: For the Thyroid issue I am taking LevothyroxineFor the bacteria we decided to go natural to start...Monolaurin (fatty acid) and Berberine (golden seal)Will do a full spectrum probiotic and iron once my digestion settles down. Of course I will stay away from the new foods I am allergic to and he wants another blood draw in 30 days to check the Thyroid and if the yeast is responding to the golden seal. Can do blood draw in my own town and have them mail it up to Seattle.When they did the labs, they cultured the yeast and subjected it to antibiotic type drugs and healing type herbs to find out what killed the yeast. It was very easy then, to choose what to take to kill it! I chose natural because antibiotics wreck your good bacteria. My good bacteria was actually in good shape...This journey has been a suprise, a relief, a pain, expensive, but knowing what is wrong and treating it is worth all the tea in China! I recommend this clinic to everyone! Don't suffer needlessly any longer....I would be glad to answer questions you may have...just write!CheaUPDATE 5/6/12 Feeling a whole lot better! I have been on the NEW regimen for 3 days. No more rumbling tummy all day, no more diarrhea or urgency, no more gas, having regular BM's (a little soft still), I am still getting some pain every once in a while but it goes away fast. The doc says it could take up to 6 months to get rid of the yeast..but I am patient UPDATE 5/18/12 Still feeling better...a little bit each day. I am done with the monolaurin so only the yeast problem and the hypothyroidism to combat now. I don't eat anything I am allergic to and still keeping my diet fairly bland.I am very happy that I went to the clinic and have possitive results because being sick all the time really sucks!


----------



## Frustrated85 (Jan 25, 2012)

Chea said:


> Hello all,I was on your website for a while last year and got temporarily cured with cabbage juice...unfortunately, the IBS came back this year. My husband found this website http://www.ibstreatmentcenter.com and I have an appointment at their Seattle facility on the 26th for testing. I feel horrible for all of you on this site that are worse off than me (and I get pretty sick). I will let you all know what happens and what the results are (don't know how long it will take). Just in reading all their website information, I am hopeful to be cured forever and get a life back!I will keep you informed as the process happens...Take care all,Chea


Hey chea,That's great news for you. I wish we had something like that in Canada. I have yet to come across or hear anything like that up here. Please let us know how your appointment goes and what they tell you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Wish you all the best Chea!


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

Don't want to burst your bubble, but I went and it didn't do much for me. Really nice people, however, not much if any help. Did a bunch of expensive (since he's a natropath, not insurance covered) tests. Blood Allergy Test (which I later found is not considered accurate), fecal test, and something else. Said to quit go gluten free. Helped a little, but pretty insignificant. Maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

XXXBerto55 said:


> Don't want to burst your bubble, but I went and it didn't do much for me. Really nice people, however, not much if any help. Did a bunch of expensive (since he's a natropath, not insurance covered) tests. Blood Allergy Test (which I later found is not considered accurate), fecal test, and something else. Said to quit go gluten free. Helped a little, but pretty insignificant. Maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry they were unable to help you! They are able to help 90% of their clients, so maybe you were in the unlucky 10%.At least you rulled out alot of things!


----------



## Dr Dani MD (Jan 20, 2012)

What approach does the clinic take to IBS--is it a holistic approach--i.e. mind-body, dietary approaches, and natural medicines including specific types of probiotics? I have found this is the most effective approach to getting control over the symptoms in the long run My mum finds her symptoms really flare especially when she eats her 'trigger foods.' Dr. Dani


Chea said:


> Sorry they were unable to help you! They are able to help 90% of their clients, so maybe you were in the unlucky 10%.At least you rulled out alot of things!


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

Chea said:


> Sorry they were unable to help you! They are able to help 90% of their clients, so maybe you were in the unlucky 10%.At least you rulled out alot of things!


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, I believe they take a holistic approach mainly, but the regimen they put you on is based on the results. For example, if you have a bad bacteria, parasite etc, of course you will need to use antibiotics to kill it and probiotics to equal out the good and bad bacteria. You will also know what you are allergic to so you won't eat trigger foods!On their website they have listed the suppliments they carry, but the Dr. told me they don't push them too much.It will be interesting to see how it all unfolds....


----------



## HNat (Apr 7, 2012)

Chea said:


> Yes, I believe they take a holistic approach mainly, but the regimen they put you on is based on the results. For example, if you have a bad bacteria, parasite etc, of course you will need to use antibiotics to kill it and probiotics to equal out the good and bad bacteria. You will also know what you are allergic to so you won't eat trigger foods!On their website they have listed the suppliments they carry, but the Dr. told me they don't push them too much.It will be interesting to see how it all unfolds....


Good luck Chea surely let us know how it goes....


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

Chea said:


> Hello all,I was on your website for a while last year and got temporarily cured with cabbage juice...unfortunately, the IBS came back this year. My husband found this website http://www.ibstreatmentcenter.com and I have an appointment at their Seattle facility on the 26th for testing. I feel horrible for all of you on this site that are worse off than me (and I get pretty sick). I will let you all know what happens and what the results are (don't know how long it will take). Just in reading all their website information, I am hopeful to be cured forever and get a life back!I will keep you informed as the process happens...Take care all,CheaUpdate 3/29/12:I went to Seattle to the IBS Treatment Center! Very nice clinic and staff. I was with the Doctor over an hour going over all the information I sent on the intake forms, in detail. He asked for my story of digestion problems from the beginning and then decided what tests would be appropriate based on our discussion. I had already decided on the largest test package because it included everything. They took LOTS of blood and sent me home with a stool sample test. I have to stop taking probiotics and digestive enzymes for three days before I can send the stool sample up.I will get my results in 1 month. You are not expected to go back to the clinic again. All future appointments are on the phone and results are sent by email.There is a hotel called Hotel Nexus about 3 blocks away from the clinic and a driver (very nice)that works out of the hotel who will come and get you from the airport. It was all a pretty easy trip and not too much trouble.I am extremely hopefull that this testing will show what is causing my IBS and I can do something about it permanently. If any of you have any questions I'd be glad to answer them if I can...just let me know. I will check this site every few days or so, as possible.When my results come in, I'll let everyone know what they found and what regimen he puts me on.Take care all, CheaUPDATE 5/3/12 Got my results back and had consult over phone with doctor.I have 2 BAD bacteria Enterobacter sp. and H. pyloriI have Yeast/Fungi CandidaI am also allergic to new foods I did'nt know about: eggs, black pepper, sesame, corn, psyllium, vanilla, brocolli, cucumber, cashews and pistacios.I also am borderline anemic and have hypothyroidism!No wonder I was sick!!!!!!Treatment plan: For the Thyroid issue I am taking LevothyroxineFor the bacteria we decided to go natural to start...Monolaurin (fatty acid) and Berberine (golden seal)Will do a full spectrum probiotic and iron once my digestion settles down. Of course I will stay away from the new foods I am allergic to and he wants another blood draw in 30 days to check the Thyroid and if the yeast is responding to the golden seal. Can do blood draw in my own town and have them mail it up to Seattle.When they did the labs, they cultured the yeast and subjected it to antibiotic type drugs and healing type herbs to find out what killed the yeast. It was very easy then, to choose what to take to kill it! I chose natural because antibiotics wreck your good bacteria. My good bacteria was actually in good shape...This journey has been a suprise, a relief, a pain, expensive, but knowing what is wrong and treating it is worth all the tea in China! I recommend this clinic to everyone! Don't suffer needlessly any longer....I would be glad to answer questions you may have...just write!Chea


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

I wish everyone the best of luck!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is Chea's update:


> UPDATE 5/3/12 Got my results back and had consult over phone with doctor.I have 2 BAD bacteria Enterobacter sp. and H. pyloriI have Yeast/Fungi CandidaI am also allergic to new foods I did'nt know about: eggs, black pepper, sesame, corn, psyllium, vanilla, brocolli, cucumber, cashews and pistacios.I also am borderline anemic and have hypothyroidism!No wonder I was sick!!!!!!Treatment plan: For the Thyroid issue I am taking LevothyroxineFor the bacteria we decided to go natural to start...Monolaurin (fatty acid) and Berberine (golden seal)Will do a full spectrum probiotic and iron once my digestion settles down. Of course I will stay away from the new foods I am allergic to and he wants another blood draw in 30 days to check the Thyroid and if the yeast is responding to the golden seal. Can do blood draw in my own town and have them mail it up to Seattle.When they did the labs, they cultured the yeast and subjected it to antibiotic type drugs and healing type herbs to find out what killed the yeast. It was very easy then, to choose what to take to kill it! I chose natural because antibiotics wreck your good bacteria. My good bacteria was actually in good shape...This journey has been a suprise, a relief, a pain, expensive, but knowing what is wrong and treating it is worth all the tea in China! I recommend this clinic to everyone! Don't suffer needlessly any longer....I would be glad to answer questions you may have...just write!Chea


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So your troubles were not from IBS... That's great! and I wish you all the best!


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

BQ said:


> So your troubles were not from IBS... That's great! and I wish you all the best!


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

Why would you say my troubles are not from IBS???? What is your definition of IBS?????


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You have so many diagnoses (and you didn't mention IBS as one of them).. so.. that was the conclusion I drew. Ask your Dr's if they think you still have IBS on top of all of the other diagnoses they were able to give you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

BTW this is a good definition of IBS:http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/ibs/


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

Since I have been there at a very high cost (not covered by insurance and had to travel) I will give you a bit of feedback on my thoughts from your results. I am not trying to ruin anything for you, I hope they get you fixed up, however, I find it doubtful. I know they did a (HIGHLY unreliable) blood test for the allergies, so I wouldn't put too much into those results. The bacteria and yeast, I believe we all have at least some amounts, maybe I am wrong, but I don't think there is a medically accepted test for things like Candida. Additionally, how does he know your good bacteria are in good shape? What are the ranges of levels that indicate this? If you truly have hypothyroidism, have you gone to see an actual doctor? That could be very serious.P.S. Did you notice the foods you are "allergic" to happen to be in pretty much everything? Corn, black pepper, eggs....in pretty much anything prepared....sorta gives him an easy out


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

You can take what ever you want from my story and use it or don't use it...I am sorry you feel you need to be so cynical about it. I have been to a GP and was diagnosed with IBS to start out with, which is why I ended up here. I have every symptom listed in the link you mentioned, plus more. It also mentions that bacterial infection can be a cause. If you only have negative things to say...I don't want to hear it..thank you very much. I am simply passing on info to others who may want the help!


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

Chea said:


> You can take what ever you want from my story and use it or don't use it...I am sorry you feel you need to be so cynical about it. I have been to a GP and was diagnosed with IBS to start out with, which is why I ended up here. I have every symptom listed in the link you mentioned, plus more. It also mentions that bacterial infection can be a cause. If you only have negative things to say...I don't want to hear it..thank you very much. I am simply passing on info to others who may want the help!


Chea, I don't think anyone is being entirely cynical (not entirely sure who that was directed to, me, BQ or both). You now have two topics going for this and are touting it like it's the second coming. Supposedly you are much better after three days (placebo effect like your cabbage juice was perhaps?). I think some of us who have gone through a lot of these same things are just trying to balance your enthusiasm possibly. If this clinic really and truly cured 80% of their patients as you say, there would be a line from Seattle to NY. I think BQ was trying to point out that since there is no cure for IBS (which pretty much defines IBS) there is no way they are curing IBS. Other ailments that mimic IBS sure, but not IBS. Just as you have the right to express your positive feelings about this clinic, BQ (and I) and others have the right to express their reservations.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I have no idea about the clinic. To me....An IBS diagnosis means everything else has been ruled out.I just am glad that there is a chance Chea can do things to help herself feel better.That is the goal isn't it?So all the best Chea!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As much as it is good to hear your story about this, it is also OK for people to express their reservations about a place.Usually the higher the % "cure" rate (and usually it isn't a cure, no matter how many people throw that word around, it is a treatment that they expect you to take every day of your life for months or years on end if not forever and many of the "cures" run into serious money after awhile without all that much benefit) the more likely a place seems to be using dubious tests or treatments. If the MD tells you to take a pill for the rest of your life it is "supressing the symptoms but not treating anything" yet if a holistic type person give tell you to take a pill for the rest of your life it is a cure. I don't quite understand why, but that is the way it is, so don't get too many hopes up of a few weeks of treatment and then being totally normal without taking anything (which is what a cure means to most people).Hey, at least they are saying 80%, I've seen claims of 98% and those people always blame the patient when the cure doesn't work. Hopefully this place will not do that to you, but I've seen it far too often to be certain they won't.Now everything works for someone, but sometimes I worry places pad the % they cured to include everyone that doesn't come back when things do not work out that just don't bother to complain.So a high % cure rate tends to trigger people's "is this yet another scam" spidey senses. We've seen this kind of thing before, and so far doesn't sound like they are doing anything different than the other places that turn out to be less helpful than people hope.That all being said, even if bogus, if it happens to trigger your natural healing responses so you feel better then it may be the thing for you. Just remember things that cannot possibly treat IBS tend to make 30-45% of people feel better, at least for awhile.Hopefully this is the thing that will help you feel better at a price you can afford. A lot of people make a lot of money off of promising "cures" to IBSers, yet very few seem to live up to the hype or initial hopes of those who use them.And if there are other things going on besides IBS treating those sometimes will help the IBS calm down. Physical stress from other illnesses will only make the IBS harder to deal with and more out of control.


----------



## monsoon (May 7, 2012)

Chea said:


> You can take what ever you want from my story and use it or don't use it...I am sorry you feel you need to be so cynical about it. I have been to a GP and was diagnosed with IBS to start out with, which is why I ended up here. I have every symptom listed in the link you mentioned, plus more. It also mentions that bacterial infection can be a cause. If you only have negative things to say...I don't want to hear it..thank you very much. I am simply passing on info to others who may want the help!


I, for one, have found this story to be extremely useful!!!! NOONE has the right to be negative about Chea's experience! What may work for one person does not always work for the next. She knows that. She is merely trying to pass on her experience that she got positive results from to possibly help other people. Isn't that the point of this entire forum??????!!!!! None of us will get anywhere unless we communicate with each other and try different things. This is Chea's narrative, and her positive results. Take it just as that, nothing more. Then if you can use some of her words i your own narrative, do it! Looking into other methods of treatment isn't going to hurt anything....Much love Chea !







You took big steps to help yourself even though you didn't know what the outcome would be. Kudos to you! That's more than most people have done


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, Monsoon...I appreciate your kind words! You are right, that's all I was trying to do is help others....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

And that IS appreciated Chea!







Thank you! Please keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Chea, can you give us an update on how you are doing please?The person who runs the IBS Treatment Center is called Dr Stephen Wangen although he isn't a real doctor. He has written a book called The Irritable Bowel Solution which I have read and it is pretty good. He believes that IBS is caused by food intolerances or infection or low levels of good gut flora. The stool test he uses is by Metametrix which has been discussed on these boards several times and on the face of it is very comprehensive. As for his food intolerance test there is serious doubt as to the accuracy of these tests and so their results should not be taken as gospel.In your case Chea, an infection with Helicobacter Pylori can certainly cause very bad digestive symptoms and your doctor should have tested you for this. One of the problems with doctors is that they often diagnose people with IBS without making sure that it isn't something else so one of the things Wangen does is check for the other things that many GPs do not.I hope that H Pylori is the culprit in your case Chea because this can be gotten rid of. If you are struggling to get rid of it then look up the site for Barry Marshall who won the Nobel Prize for discovering that H Pylori causes stomach ulcers in the 90s.Good luck.PS There are numerous people who think they have IBS because their doctor told them when in fact they have a gut infection, a food intolerance or SIBO.


----------



## Joseph81 (May 6, 2010)

Hi Chea, thanks for sharing your story and the updates!I kind of have a similar story. After spending years seeing the best GI docs in my area (findings were mild gastritis, small sliding hiatal hernia, tested positive for SIBO) as well as trying various other options, I recently discovered that candida overgrowth could be what's causing my problems. I've been trying a few candida cleanse supplements (no changes to diet yet), and I am already seeing results after about a few weeks. I no longer have to take Tagamet and immodium, which I used to take daily. Now I can drink some caffeine w/o having to visit the bathroom soon after, and I can eat some spicy food w/o lots of mucus coming up like in the past. You probably know this already, but h. pylori is passed on by kissing, so your partner has to be treated as well or it will be just passed on back and forth.


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

I have included an update 'by date' at the beginning of my story for all those interested. My doctor missed ALL of the problems Dr. Wangen found. So, I am happy that somebody found out what the problem is and I am glad I spent my money at the IBS clinic. I have had this IBS for a short time compared to most of you here. I didn't want to suffer for years and years, as my life was ruined!And NO, I didn't know h. pylori is transfered by kissing! Oh Lord! Will get my husband checked!Personally, I think the yeast/fungus is causing more problems with me than the h. pylori. I will probably be treated for 6 months for the yeast, the pylori is cured now. The symptoms I still have are stress induced diarrhea, pain before hand, sour stomach, nausia (intermittent). When I am not stressed, my stomach and digestion are pretty good now and I have stopped taking an anti-diarrheal. I haven't changed my diet yet, but I will try once my stomach calms down more.I am happy to be feeling better!Take care all, Chea


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Joseph81 and Chea, doctors do no know how H Pylori is transmitted, there are many theories, one of which is by saliva, but as I said nobody currently knows.3 billion people, nearly half the world's population, are infected with H Pylori and the vast majority of them do not display any symptoms so whilst some people will get ulcers and/or suffer from gastritis. So Chea, your illness may or may not be down to H Pylori. You say that it is now gone Chea so I assume you have been re-tested.Very pleased to hear that your improvement is continuing Chea.


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

For those of you who feel Dr. Wangen is not a real doctor....http://ibstreatmentcenter.com/about-us/press-kitDr. Stephen Wangen is a state licensed and board certified physician. After graduating with honors in pre-med from Pacific Lutheran University he received his doctoral degree in naturopathic medicine from the internationally renowned Bastyr University in Seattle, WA. Dr. Wangen continues his association with Bastyr as an Affiliate Clinical Faculty member of The School of Naturopathic Medicine. In his practice Dr. Wangen specializes in digestive disorders and food allergies and has first-hand experience with these, having himself been diagnosed with gluten intolerance in 1996, as well as a dairy allergy.************************************http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacific_Lutheran_UniversityPacific Lutheran University (PLU) is a private Christian liberal arts college located in Parkland,[3] a suburb of Tacoma, Washington, United States, that offers Bachelor's and Master's degrees in a variety of academic disciplines. It is affiliated with the Evangelical Lutheran Church in America. PLU has approximately 3,400 students enrolled between the graduate and undergraduate programs. As of 2012 the school employs 283 full-time professors[2] on the 156-acre (630,000 m2) woodland campus.PLU currently consists of the College of Arts and Sciences (consisting of the Division of Humanities, the Division of Natural Sciences, and the Division of Social Sciences), the School of Arts and Communication, the School of Business, the School of Education and Movement Studies, and the School of Nursing.**********************************http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bastyr_UniversityBastyr University is a natural health arts and sciences university located in Kenmore, Washington. It offers degrees in naturopathic medicine, acupuncture and Oriental medicine, nutrition, herbal sciences, exercise science, psychology, midwifery and other programs. Its main campus is on a forested property just north of Seattle, and its second campus will open in San Diego, California, in September 2012.Bastyr's programs emphasize the healing power of nature and a holistic approach to health. The university is the largest of seven accredited naturopathic medical schools in North America and is distinguished by its research programs[1] and focuses on integrating centuries-old healing traditions with current research on health and human systems.[2]Bastyr also operates a teaching clinic, Bastyr Center for Natural Health, in Seattle's Fremont/ Wallingford neighborhood. The clinic treats many types of health conditions using naturopathic medicine, acupuncture and Oriental medicine, nutrition, and counseling.*******************************http://www.bastyr.edu/academics/areas-study/study-naturopathic-medicine/about-naturopathic-medicine#Legal-StatusLegal Status of Naturopathic MedicineCurrently, naturopathic physicians are licensed or registered as health care providers in Alaska, Arizona, California, Connecticut, District of Columbia, Hawaii, Idaho, Kansas, Maine, Minnesota, Montana, New Hampshire, Oregon, Utah, Vermont, Washington and the U.S. territories of Puerto Rico and the Virgin Islands. Legal provisions allow the practice of naturopathic medicine in several other states. Naturopathic physicians are also recognized in British Columbia, Manitoba, Ontario, Nova Scotia and Saskatchewan.Efforts to gain licensure elsewhere are currently under way. Forty-two states and territories in the United States have professional associations for naturopathic medicine. Canada has 11 provincial and territorial professional associations.*****************************http://www.bastyr.edu/academics/areas-study/study-naturopathic-medicine/about-naturopathic-medicine#LicensureLicensure Requirements - Naturopathic DoctorAll states and provinces with licensure laws require a resident course of at least four years and 4,100 hours of study from a college or university recognized by the Council on Naturopathic Medical Education (CNME). A copy of the CNME handbook is available in the Bastyr Library. To qualify for a license, the applicant must satisfactorily pass the Naturopathic Physicians Licensing Examinations (NPLEX), which include basic sciences, diagnostic and therapeutic subjects and clinical sciences.Applicants must satisfy all licensing requirements for the state or province to which they have applied. Please consult the American Association of Naturopathic Physicians' website for current U.S. licensure information.************************http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_of_Naturopathic_MedicineDoctor of Naturopathic Medicine (ND or in Arizona "Naturopathic Medical Doctor" or NMD), in 16 U.S. states and six Canadian provinces refers exclusively to a medical degree granted by an accredited naturopathic medical school.[1] While these degrees may be held by people outside of these states and provinces, in most other jurisdictions, the terms are unprotected and may be used by anyone, regardless of educational level. Practitioners who hold such a degree may also legally use the title 'doctor' in certain jurisdictions, but not in others. Equivalent professional titles may be reserved for ND/NMDs in other jurisdictions (Naturopathic Doctor, Naturopathic Physician, Naturopath), or there may be no legally protected title. This article discusses the accredited North American degree.Those holding the accredited North America degrees generally practice as primary care providers of naturopathic medicine. Naturopathic medicine employs complementary and alternative medical therapies within the context of mainstream medicine, which claim to help improve the body's intrinsic ability to heal and maintain itself.[2] Practitioners of naturopathic medicine prefer to use natural remedies such as botanical tinctures/medicinal herbs and foods rather than synthetic drugs. Naturopathic medical practice includes many different modalities. Practitioners emphasize a holistic approach to patient care, and may recommend that patients use conventional medicine alongside their treatments.Professional titles used by Doctors of Naturopathic Medicine in North AmericaAlthough all graduates from accredited naturopathic medical schools may use the academic title "Doctor of Naturopathic Medicine" there is no standardized professional title in use in North America. Jurisdictions that regulate the practice of naturopathic medicine legally require the use of various professional titles. Naturopathic medicine and approved titles are regulated in the following US states:[9][10][11][12][13][14][15]Doctor of Naturopathic Medicine: Arizona, New Hampshire, Oregon (also Naturopathic Physician), Utah (also Naturopathic Physician), Washington (also Naturopathic Physician),[16] Minnesota (also Naturopathic Doctor)[17] Naturopathic Doctor:Alaska, California, Kansas, Maine Naturopathic Physician: Connecticut,[18] District of Columbia, Hawaii, Idaho, Montana,[19] Vermont. Naturopath: North Dakota[20]Provisions in the licensing laws for Minnesota[21] and California[22][verification needed] specifically protect the rights of Traditional Naturopaths to practice Naturopathy. Language in the Idaho Licensing acts exclude those practices normally engaged in by Traditional Naturopaths.[23] In Puerto Rico the title "Doctor in Naturopathy (Doctor en Naturopatia) applies.[24][25]These titles apply in Canadian provincesoctor of Naturopathy: Manitoba Naturopathic Physician: Saskatchewan, Nova Scotia, British Columbia Doctor of Naturopathic Medicine: Ontario, British Columbia*************************https://fortress.wa.gov/doh/providercredentialsearch/SearchCriteria.aspxSearch Result Credential	Last Name	First Name	MI	Credential Type	Status	Year of Birth	CE Due Date	Action NT00000920	WANGEN STEPHEN O Naturopathic Physician License ACTIVE 1967 10/29/2012 No ********************************************http://www.doh.wa.gov/hsqa/professions/naturopathy/licensure.htmLicensing RequirementsTo be eligible for a license as a Naturopath in Washington State, you must have graduated from a school approved by the Board of Naturopathy. Bastyr University, Kenmore, Washington* Canadian College of Naturopathic Medicine, Toronto, Ontario* National College of Natural Medicine, Portland, Oregon Southwest College of Naturopathic Medicine and Health Sciences, Tempe, Arizona University of Bridgeport, College of Naturopathic Medicine, Bridgeport, Connecticut * Provisional approval Required Examinations (with a score of 75): Naturopathic Physicians Licensing Examinations (NPLEX) - Part I Basic Science Examination NPLEX - Part II Clinical Science Examination NPLEX - Minor Surgery Add-On Examination Washington State Jurisprudence Examination Required documentation: Completed application with signature and date. Application fee (initial application, initial license, and jurisprudence examination fees). Official transcripts sent directly from the college where the degree was obtained. Verification sent directly from NPLEX of examinations. Verification sent directly from any state in which you have ever obtained a health care profession license, whether active or inactive including training licenses (if applicable).Note: Some states require a fee for sending verification letters. Please check with each state for fees. Completed Washington State jurisprudence examination. **************************http://www.wanp.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=57Education & TrainingNaturopathic physicians undergo training that is similar in structure and scope to that of medical and osteopathic physicians. Naturopathic medical colleges are four-year graduate schools with rigorous admissions requirements comparable to other medical schools. The Doctor of Naturopathic Medicine (ND) degree is awarded after classroom, clinic and practical study. Naturopathic physicians are trained in medical sciences including anatomy, physiology, biochemistry, microbiology, immunology, pharmacology, cardiology, neurology, radiology, minor surgery, obstetrics, gynecology, embryology, pediatrics, psychology, pharmacology, minor surgery, dermatology, and clinical and physical diagnosis. The training also includes extensive study of naturopathic philosophy and therapeutics including therapeutic nutrition, botanical medicine, homeopathy, ayurvedic medicine, hydrotherapy, manipulative therapy, and counseling. Because coursework in natural therapeutics is added to a standard medical curriculum, naturopathic doctors often receive significantly more hours of classroom education in these areas than the graduates of many leading medical schools, including Yale, Stanford, and Johns Hopkins.Like many states and provinces, Washington's laws require graduates of naturopathic medical schools to pass rigorous board examinations in order to qualify for licensure. Washington NDs must also complete 20 hours per year of continuing education training in order to maintain their license.************************http://bookstore.bastyr.edu/products/713-irritable-bowel-syndrome-solution.aspxBastyr AuthorsIrritable Bowel Syndrome SolutionThis book explains how IBS symptoms, which include constipation, diarrhea, gas, bloating, indigestion, and abdominal pain, can be cured, according to author Stephen Wangen. Dr. Wangen, N. D. , has treated hundreds of IBS patients at the IBS Treatment Center, which he founded and where he is Chief Medical Officer. He promises an IBS solution that does not involve a lifetime of fiber supplements, medications, and stress management to control IBS symptoms, but cures sufferers so that they may live "completely free" of IBS. Topics covered include:What causes IBSHow to find the cause of an individual's IBS symptomsWhy most IBS treatments don't address the causes of IBSWhere to go for help with IBSHow to live life healthier and happier without an irritated digestive systemAlso included in this book are appendices for food allergy information, bacteria and yeast panels, and the IBS Treatment Center principles and philosophy, as well as a bibliography, and index. 183 pgs


----------



## Joseph81 (May 6, 2010)

idkwia said:


> Joseph81 and Chea, doctors do no know how H Pylori is transmitted, there are many theories, one of which is by saliva, but as I said nobody currently knows.3 billion people, nearly half the world's population, are infected with H Pylori and the vast majority of them do not display any symptoms so whilst some people will get ulcers and/or suffer from gastritis. So Chea, your illness may or may not be down to H Pylori. You say that it is now gone Chea so I assume you have been re-tested.Very pleased to hear that your improvement is continuing Chea.


True, but person to person transmission is mostly likely, especially in the western world. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11218379Yes, nearly half the world's population is infected; but as you probably already know in the U.S. it's only about 30%.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Chea, when I said that Dr Wnagen was not a 'real' doctor I meant that he wasn't an MD or a Gastroenterologist and that as you have stated he is a Naturopathic Doctor.In his book he claims that he can cure IBS which of course goes against practically every other doctor in the world. However, it is certain that many people who have been diagnosed with IBS in fact have been misdiagnosed as they have an infection such as a parasite or H. Pylori or they may have a food intolerance or a yeast overgrowth which are what Dr Wangen tests people for.I read Dr Wangen's book which was very informative. As a result I had a stool test carried out by Metametrix as well as a food intolerance test. I then had a telephone consultation with Dr Wangen as I am in the UK and basically he said that he couldn't help me because I had already had his two major tests which did not show anything.However, none of the above matters if he makes you and others better. You don't need to prove anything at all. As far as I am concerened this site is about sufferers sharing their experiences so that others may find relief and so it is very good of you to share your 'journey'. Please keep us updated in your progress as we are all interested.Good luck.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

So, Chea, are you cured?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ask your GP this question Lancschic.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd start with the GP, if they are not comfortable ordering those tests they can send you on to the specialist. Usually easier to see the GP first and often quicker.


----------



## M009 (Aug 9, 2012)

Having suffered with IBS for 10 years, the last 4 of which have been completely debilitating, I went to the IBS Treatment Center. Here is my experience:I went to see Dr. Wangen for classic IBS symptoms (10 years with symptoms; 4 years with an IBS diagnosis). I purchased the "standard package" for $1361.00 and he ordered a DNA profile of my gut and a series of food allergy tests from blood). Dr. Wangen interpreted the results as a significant yeast overgrowth and that I am moderately allergic to cane sugar and highly allergic to baker's/brewer's yeast. Based on my office experience (See below) and Dr. Wangen's credentials, I was skeptical of this doctor's assessment and his treatment plan, which included an RX anti-fungal medication and a restricted diet. I followed up with an Internal Medicine physician with an impeccable reputation who DOES believe that stress is NOT the root cause for IBS, like Dr. Wangen. I also followed up with a licensed, state -certified dietician. My Internal Medicine dr. took one look at my test results, my treatment plan and me and was shocked that I was taking such large doses of this RX antifungal over such a long period of time. He was very concerned at how bad I looked physically and at how drained I was mentally. He told me the antifungals probably did more harm than good. Furthermore, he pointed out that the supposed yeast overgrowth result is a complete fraud as are the allergy tests. The dietitian, who is not associated with my Internal Med. dr., said, and I quote, "It takes a lot to make me say something is invalid, but this is definitely 100% invalid and fraudulent." My Internal Medicine physician is now taking me through a battery of tests that I've never had done in the 10 years with IBS. Tests that are going to help define a more complete diagnosis.In my opinion, based on my experience with my Internal Medicine physician, the dietitian and other respected GI doctors, Dr. Wangen is a complete fraud. OFFICE EXPERIENCE:-I called his office to probe further into this diagnosis due to my research and the fact that his "treatment" was making me very ill and you'd think I committed murder. His staff was so flustered that I would dare call the office and ask about my treatment plan. They are extremely hypersensitive to this apparently. They became aggressive and I became aggressive and the call ended with the COO telling me "Let me set you straight on all of this" as if he were some sort of enforcer. THIS IS JUST ONE CLASSIC TRAIT OF A SCAM. I could list many more signs I personally experienced that, in hindsight, clearly indicate a scam.-In my opinion, Dr. Wangen was anything but warm and caring. He has no personality whatsoever. He's not outwardly caring nor is he abrasive. He's just there. Anyone who raves about his warm, caring demeanor must be living with cardboard cutouts of people at home. He simply transcribes your "story" and that's it. It's like he's not even in the room. My wife, who is much more reserved than me, said as we walked out of the office door, "Why the hell did we come out here?" Then you get some blood drawn and a stool sample kit to take home. He's very skilled at being able to type without looking at the keyboard. So am I. You see, he already knows that he can fraudulently "interpret" the data to make you think you have a yeast overgrowth and fictitious food allergies.-I flew from Chicago to see Dr. Wangen and it all could have been done remotely so easily. After all, this is 2012. You will be disappointed if you travel a long distance to go there because you'll wonder why you made this effort for a transcriber and a blood sample. In my opinion, they make you go out there in person because they know once you make the effort and spend the $$ to get there, you will pay for the service. This process also ensures some protection for him in a court of law. ANOTHER SCAM SIGN.-As you can see even within these reviews, his staff, who I believe often mask as former patients, trolls these review sites and a variety of health forums. They fight hard online to debunk any criticism of Wangen and his IBS Ctr. Another SCAM sign. I don't trust businesses that do this. Also, the testimonials on his website rarely change - same ones for months and years. Another SCAM sign.***My Credentials: A 45-year old, critical thinking human being who is highly skilled at researching. I'm not the brightest bulb in the box, though I think I'm fairly intelligent, with a Bachelor and Master's degree from Carnegie Mellon University.By the way, I sent this similar critique to him personally and I've yet to hear from his lawyers, which I would welcome. SCAM sign again.BOTTOM LINE:In my opinion, Dr. Wangen is all about collecting 1-time fees from very desperate people suffering from IBS. In my opinion, he is running a very lucrative scam. His staff is all about trolling to control his reputation. Wangen is a "real" doctor in the state of WA. He is a Naturopathic Doctor and in the state of WA he can be certified to become a practicing physician. Only 15 other states allow this licensing.I recommend you find an excellent Internal Medicine physician and GI doctor who does NOT believe IBS is all in your head. A good doctor believes that the stress part of the IBS is usually a result of the horrible symptoms, which creates this vicious cycle. That is, stress is not the root cause, but a result of the hell that IBS patients go through. And that stress can play a role in exacerbating the symptoms, but again, not the root cause.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

My experience there is very similar to yours although, I thought he was a nice enough guy.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Chea, how are you feeling now, haven't had an update for some time?M009, thanks for the detailed report although if I may say your Internal Medicine Physician is showing signs of a scam artist i.e. getting you to believe that he can cure IBS! If I have misunderstood you then I apologise.


----------



## M009 (Aug 9, 2012)

idkwia said:


> Chea, how are you feeling now, haven't had an update for some time?M009, thanks for the detailed report although if I may say your Internal Medicine Physician is showing signs of a scam artist i.e. getting you to believe that he can cure IBS! If I have misunderstood you then I apologise.


This M009 - You are in fact mistaken. My Internal Medicine Physician has NEVER promised he can cure my IBS. As you inferred in your comment, "curing" IBS is not really accurate language. He has made no promises to me whatsoever and does not claim to "cure" IBS. He is an honest, outstanding physician who has a lot of experience treating patients with IBS since gastrointestinal issues are a special interest of his and something that he focused on in medical school at the U of Wisconsin. He is younger, smart and practical. He is trying various combinations of probiotics, enzymes and prescription meds on me, and doing it very slowly and carefully. He is trying his very best to get me to the point of manageable symptoms so I can work a job. What this physician is doing that all my previous specialists have not done is this: 1) He is giving 110%; 2) He is using methods that all my other previous physicians were not knowledgeable enough to implement; 3) He possesses empathy and understands that not being able to work for 3.5 years is unacceptable and should not be brushed off by one's physician; 4) He is 100% honest and has told me he will do everything he can try to help me based on his knowledge and experience and will be the first one to let me know when he has exhausted his knowledge and expertise.By the way, this doctor is also my wife's PCP. He is an outstanding PCP. In short, he's the absolute opposite of an IBS scammer and he does not advertise this expertise in any way. He was referred to me by a close friend.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok M009, it seems you are very lucky to have such a doctor. How are things going for you now? Did you ever get your records from the IBS Treatment Center?

Chea, how are you getting on now, did the IBS Treatment Center help you long term?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wouldn't this treatment centre have access to the latest drug trials for ibs drugs?

Mine does.


----------

